# Brick with Pattern Design



## logueb (Jun 19, 2012)

Took a mini trip this past week-end and was walking along a walking path when I spotted this at the water's edge.   I'm not a collector of bricks, but the unusual pattern embossed into the brick caught my eye.  I saw some broke glass but the wifey was spazzing out about me keeping the brick.  Has anyone ever seen this pattern before?  The brick measure 9" long  by 4-1/4" wide by 2-1/8" thick.


----------



## logueb (Jun 19, 2012)

Close-up of the pattern.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jun 19, 2012)

This looks like a decorative building brick. It is similar to but different from the Nelsonville sidewalk bricks. It looks too nicely done for the Nelsonville bricks and also does not look salt glazed.


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Todd for the info on the Nelsonville pavers.  Yes, the pattern is similar to the Nelsonville pavers.  It is done with the double pattern so that a half-brick could be cut and not intefere with the pattern.  I'm thinking that these were  probably used as a decorative border on buildings or maybe brick under-pinning for houses.  And you are correct, it is unglazed.  I thinking Victorian or earlier.  Must have cost a lot to have these made.  The brick came from a historic Southern city.  I am trying to do some history of the area where it was found.  Thanks again.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi all,  We had a man in our Sarasota-Bradenton bottle club that had a  big collection of street bricks.  They were used for sidewalks and the drive way.  It was interesting to see all the mold embossed names and places that they came from.  

 He also had a huge collection of early glass Fire Grenades and a big collection of tear bottles.  Early glass tear catchings for the ladies at wakes, I guess.

 Every one finds a quirk of interest in different things.   RED Matthews


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Red.  I was looking for glass and bottles, but if I see something odd or interesting I will grab it up and try to do the research.   This area goes back to Civil War and before.  I'm trying to get a time-line of activity in that specific area.  Also enjoy your post on answers to glass-making from your experience.  Great to have someone with that background on the forum.  Buster


----------

